# Can't create poll



## devilish (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

Just tried creating a poll -- went to various forums and "Create Thread" but
no poll option on the bottom.

In Meta, when I create a thread, I can create a poll.

I saw in an earlier msg in Meta that there might be some permission problems ---
is this why?   

Thanks,
-D


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes, probably.

Start the poll in Meta and I'll move it to where it ought to be.

Also, please make note in the poll that I said this so the other mods don't get confused.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 15, 2005)

This problem should be rectified - let me know if it isn't.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 17, 2005)

I was trying to create a poll earlier, and I can't get it to work. Thanks!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 17, 2005)

Michael is not online... If you want to create a poll now, feel free to do what I said to the original poster of this thread.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the response darkness. Maybe I'm a potato head or just really tired, but when I go to create a new poll it says options with the blank to fill in a number, and the line after it says maximum:0. Am I missing something?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 18, 2005)

Maximum: 0 usually means infinite. Did you try if it the boards accept the poll?


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 18, 2005)

I put a 4 in there but I don't see where I need to fill out the choices. Does that come after I submit the thread?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 18, 2005)

Yep, that comes once you submit the thread and have the poll checkbox checked. (or should, at least, if the poll issues are resolved.)


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, that's just how it works.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 19, 2005)

That's odd. OK, thanks. Off to try it. . .


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jan 19, 2005)

Works fine. I'm just an idiot. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't be too hard on yourself.  Maybe you're just not very computer-minded; that 0 means infinite isn't exactly something you encounter very often outside of computers.


----------

